# Princess Stephanie of Monaco is getting fat



## hortoen (Apr 26, 2006)

She was dating her ex-husband when this pic were taken.
She proudly presents a flabby baronial paunch in a bikini.
Sorry for bad quality it's scanned from a newspaper. 

View attachment wgrlea.jpg


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2006)

That is supposed to be fat???


----------



## Morganne (Apr 26, 2006)

I wanna be that fat ! :doh:


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah she doesn't look very fat to me?


----------



## Jes (Apr 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yeah she doesn't look very fat to me?


That's the belly of a woman who has had...well, 2 legitimate kids, and 1 not? I can't recall, sorry.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 27, 2006)

*I've seen bigger bellies on cabbagepatch dolls!*


----------



## FitChick (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a man with a slight paunch growing.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Looks like a man with a slight paunch growing.




She is looking sort of like Jim Carey as Venus De Milo. I think that was the name of the character?


----------



## comngetmeFA (Apr 27, 2006)

her body looks as if she had been lifting weights and then just said "the heck with it"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got more fat than that on my left te......


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> She is looking sort of like Jim Carey as Venus De Milo. I think that was the name of the character?


Close, Falling Boy, but that's not Vera de Milo. It's Peter Noone. After having eaten a sandwich.


----------



## missaf (Apr 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I've got more fat than that on my left te......




ROFL! Sweet what a funny ass thing to say !  :wubu:


----------



## HassanChop (Apr 27, 2006)

She looks kinda buff, not fat.


----------



## Karebr12 (Apr 29, 2006)

In my opinion anyone who calls her fat is completely insane. Not to mention that she's BENDING OVER in the pic. Anytime a woman is leaning over her stomach is going to look less-than-flat. I mean, for God's sake, she still has indentations from her obliques on her sides (look near her ribs).


----------



## dodo (Apr 29, 2006)

Is that Mick Jagger?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 1, 2006)

missaf said:


> ROFL! Sweet what a funny ass thing to say !  :wubu:


Thanks, I was afraid someone would be offended! It's hard to tell on these boards.


----------



## Falling Boy (May 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Close, Falling Boy, but that's not Vera de Milo. It's Peter Noone. After having eaten a sandwich.




Thank you I couldn't remember for the life of me what the name was:doh:


----------

